# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Me mire mbetje toksike sesa te marrim emigratet

## aimilius

Ky felliqesira ketu, me siguri i sponsorizuar nga dikush. Do qe ta beje shqiperine afganistan.
Nese je afanistananas apo sirian shoku, mbath opingat dhe shko me dylberet e tu andej.
ketu nuk kane pune ata ketu. Evropa e di se cpo heq nga ato felliqesira te importuara qe 
po vandalizojne, terrorrizojne vrasin dhe perdhunojne dynjane. 
Brexit, 5stella, orban, hungari, poloni etj kjo eshte e ardhmja e evopes jo sorosi dhe merkel
Del na flet ky haleje dhe ben moral se eshte njeri i mire ky
ne qe duam qe shqiperia te jete me shqiptare te kemi turp
dhe meqenese paskan ikur nje milione shqiptare oburra ti zevendesojme 
Me mire mbetje toksike sesa te marrim emigratet 
me mire te mos futemi ne bashkimin evropian sesa te marrim ata

----------


## Neteorm

Me te vertete felliqesira te tille nuk i sherbejne kombit per asgje, harrojne qe shqiptaret kane qene ata qe jane strehur ne vende te ndryshme si emigrante.

----------


## aimilius

Nese qytetare italiane, greke, gjermane franceze, angleze dhe amerikane deshirojne te emigrojne ne shqiperi jam shume dakort qe te vijne. 
Sepse ne ato shtete kane shkuar emrigante shqiptare dhe nga ato shtete pranojme. Nuk kemi pune ne me afriken apo lindjen e mesme.

----------

1912 14/88 (16-06-2018)

----------


## aimilius

Ja cilet jane "refugjatet". Jane te gjithe te organizuar dhe te sponsorizuar nga soros apo qarqe te ndryshme dhe duan te shkaterrojne evropen

----------


## aimilius

*THUAJINI  STOP  EMIGRACIONIT  ARABO-AFRIKAN  NE  SHQIPERI*
SHQIPERIA  PER  SHQIPTARET


kemi vuajtur 500 vjet nga ata asnje te mos pranojme
ALBANIA  FOR  ALBANIANS

----------


## Ilir-Arber

> *THUAJINI  STOP  EMIGRACIONIT  ARABO-AFRIKAN  NE  SHQIPERI*
> SHQIPERIA  PER  SHQIPTARET
> 
> 
> kemi vuajtur 500 vjet nga ata asnje te mos pranojme
> ALBANIA  FOR  ALBANIANS



Europa per Europianet?!

Dakord, atehere si e shpjegon perbuzjen e perbashket Europiane ndaj kombit Shqiptar?

Perse sot e kesaj dite trajtohemi sikur ti perkisnim nje kontinenti tjeter?


Me duket e çuditshme propaganda Shqiptare ne ndihmen e Europes, sikur e kemi per detyre te flasim ne emer te Europes?!


Shqiperia eshte vend i vogel, me mireqenje te ulet.
Jam.dakord qe Shqiperia nuk mund te behet Bujtine per rrefugjatet apo emigrantet qe vijne nga bota e trete.
Ne nuk kemi mundesi te mbajme veten tone, dhe me probleme tokash dhe pronash, si mund te atdhesojme te huajt?


Nuk i ze bese Europes dhe as botes mbare, pasi historia na ka mesuar te tregohemi me vigjilente dhe dyshues kundrejt "propozimeve" Europiane.

Fatkeqesisht, ashtu dhe si SHQIPJA, ne Shqipetaret jemi te mallkuar qe te mbetemi vetem dhe te mbeshtetemi vetem ne krahet tona.


Te behet me referendum nese populli pranon valen e emigranteve apo jo.
Ashtu si po bejne dhe Europianet e tjere.


Ka ardhur koha qe populli te marre pushtetin dhe jo kriminelet qe sot ulen ne parlament, presidence, kryeministri, ministri etj etj...

----------

aimilius (21-06-2018)

----------


## aimilius

> Europa per Europianet?!
> 
> Dakord, atehere si e shpjegon perbuzjen e perbashket Europiane ndaj kombit Shqiptar?


Perbuzja e perbashket evropiane ndaj nesh. hm, shume bukur e paske thene.
it takes two to tango. sipas teje pse perbuzen arabo-berbero-afrikano-pakistanezet?
thjesht se e kane ngjyren e zeze, dhe asgje me teper?
jo shoku jo. besoj se e di se cpo ndodh ne evrope...
dashke nje shpjegim pse ne jemi delja e zeze ne evrope
sepse ne jemi fiks si zezaket ne shtetet e bashkuara, ndoshta edhe me keq. se ata shumica hane kokat e tyre.
Jane mbushur vendet dhe burgjet me kriminele shqiptare, greqi, itali, zvicer, angli etj
dhe ne jemi trima, ata qe kapen per vjedhje jane legene, se shumica jane per vrasje dhe rasti i mire tafik apo per prostitucion. 

megjithate shqiptari emigrant eshte emigranti me i mire ne bote, pasi jemi ne ata qe integrohemi, punojme, shikojme punen tone.
duam te hyjme ne shoqerine ku kemi shkuar, pjesa me e madhe zbaton ligjet dhe jane per se mbari
megjithate ngaqe edhe "trimat" i kemi shume "cilesore" jane ata qe e kane me te madhe famen.

por me dyndjet araboafrikane evropianet na kane marre me sy te mire pasi po thone qe paska dhe me keq.




> Perse sot e kesaj dite trajtohemi sikur ti perkisnim nje kontinenti tjeter?


Ndoshta sepse duam te kemi lidhje mendore, sentimentare dhe fetare me nje kontinet tjeter dhe sillemi si ata. 
ndoshta ngaqe kur veme ne greqi pagezojme femijet dhe kur i sjellim ne shqiperi i bejme synet.





> Me duket e çuditshme propaganda Shqiptare ne ndihmen e Europes, sikur e kemi per detyre te flasim ne emer te Europes?!
> 
> Shqiperia eshte vend i vogel, me mireqenje te ulet.
> Jam.dakord qe Shqiperia nuk mund te behet Bujtine per rrefugjatet apo emigrantet qe vijne nga bota e trete.
> Ne nuk kemi mundesi te mbajme veten tone, dhe me probleme tokash dhe pronash, si mund te atdhesojme te huajt?
> 
> 
> Nuk i ze bese Europes dhe as botes mbare, pasi historia na ka mesuar te tregohemi me vigjilente dhe dyshues kundrejt "propozimeve" Europiane.
> 
> ...



Po o shoku po. Edhe ne e kemi per detyre. Pasi ne e dime se cfare kemi hequr per 500 vjet nga turkoarabet. ne e dime se ckemi hequr per 50 vjet nga komunizmi.
italia, polonia, cekia, hungari akoma edhe sllovenia (2 milione banore) moren drejtimin e duhur kundra emigracionit. Edhe zeri yne ka rendesine e tij.

Po e kemi edhe ne per detyre te flasim dhe ne emer te evropes se jemi pjese e saj.
nuk jemi pjese e Bashkimit Evropian por jemi pjese e Evropes.
nese greqia psh merr 500mije arabe, dhe 500 mije i merr serbia kujton ti se kjo do jete e mire per ne
absolutisht qe jo. Duhet te luftojme hapur dhe ashper kundra dyndjeve arabe dhe afrikane te financuara nga soros. 

*mbase mund te mos shpetojme dot evropen por mesiguri do shpetojme shqiperine!!!*

Jane dy skenare ose shperberja e bashkimit evropian (e keqja e vogel) ose shperberja e te gjithe kombeve te races se bardhe. 
pasi nese mbipopullohen me raca me ngjyre morem fund te gjithe.

Jam mese dakort me ty. duhet referendum dhe ashtu sic u be me mbetjet toksike te behet edhe per emigrantet
as qe me intereson eshte rama apo dikush tjeter kryeminister, se cilido qe do jete, fyellit do i biere.
por per kete ceshtje duhet luftuar ashper. 
ESHTE JASHTEZAKONISHT SERIOZE. eshte lufte per mbijetese. 

Londra tani perqindjen me te madhe te popullsise e te huaj. Dhe kur them te huaj nuk e kam per polake
ceke apo rumune. Jane afrikene, arabe, indiane. etj. Londinezet jane bere pakice ne vendin e tyre. Ndersa sulmet me acid
me thika, vrasjet, perdhumimet, pedofilia etj po lulezojne. kriminaliteti ne londer ja ka ka kaluar per here 
te pare ne histori dhe nju jorkut. Atje kane dhe nje islamik per kryetar bashkie qe ka b.ythe te 
sulmoje donald trumpin, pale. Suedia eshte kryeqyeti i perdhunimeve, e dyta ne bote. 
popujt perendimore jane infektuar nga marksizmi kulturor dhe kjo gje eshte shume e keqe, toleranca extremiste 
te shkaterron cte gjeje perpara. 
une e di qe politika shqiptare ka lidhje me sorosin, por nese cilado pale ben gafe dhe pranon
emigrantet ne shqiperi ska per ti dale mire.
Hungaria ka shume gjasa te beje referendum per dalje nga BE ngaqe duan ta detyrojne te marrin emigrante me pahir.

Kur merkel kercenoi polonine per marrjen e emigranteve me pahir ose do kishin sanksione.
Ministra e jashtme e polonise tha: *Te marrim emigrante eshte me e rrezikshme se sanksionet e tua.*

u ngrit e gjithe polonia me kembe. por media nuk i tregon keto. edhe kur i tregon fillojne te mashtrojne
duke ngjitur etiketa, ja u ngriten, nazistet, fashistet, ksenofobet, etj

----------

drague (19-06-2018)

----------


## aimilius

Paska ende shprese, trampi e adresoi edhe problemin qe ka evropa me emigracionin.

----------


## aimilius

kur ne 2016 zuri ne goje suedi te gjithe thane, po me suedine cpati?, por me vone i dolen te palarat suedise...

----------


## aimilius

meqe kujtuam suedine degjoni kete tipin ketu ca ka thene para nje viti per emigrantet e importuar gjate ketyre viteve,
 dhe si jane gjerat atje e kemi dhe nga ballkani

----------


## aimilius

Donald J. Trump 
Crime in Germany is up 10% plus (officials do not want to report these crimes) since migrants were accepted. Others countries are even worse. Be smart America!

----------

1912 14/88 (21-06-2018)

----------


## 1912 14/88

Duhet te zgjohet populli !!!!

----------

aimilius (21-06-2018)

----------


## aimilius



----------


## aimilius

Protesta ne Londer per lirimin e Tommy Robinson

----------


## 1912 14/88

Sipas të dhënave të Policisë së Shtetit, një pjesë e madhe e subjekteve që parashtrojnë kërkesë për azil në Republikë e Shqipërisë, janë shtetas pakistanezë. 
Është mirë të kujtojmë që Pakistani nuk është një vend në luftë, për më shumë, Pakistani është një fuqi bërthamore dhe në bazë të GDP (PPP) Pakistani renditet i 25 në botë (Shqipëria e 120).
E shohim dhe njëherë atë punën e "gjynafit".

----------


## aimilius

> Sipas të dhënave të Policisë së Shtetit, një pjesë e madhe e subjekteve që parashtrojnë kërkesë për azil në Republikë e Shqipërisë, janë shtetas pakistanezë. 
> Është mirë të kujtojmë që Pakistani nuk është një vend në luftë, për më shumë, Pakistani është një fuqi bërthamore dhe në bazë të GDP (PPP) Pakistani renditet i 25 në botë (Shqipëria e 120).
> E shohim dhe njëherë atë punën e "gjynafit".


Akoma edhe nga Siria te jene nuk perballohen dot pasi Siria ka 20 milione banore. ku mund te vene gjithe ata se maksimumi me shume 500mije veta nuk po luftojne.
pakistani dhe baklandeshi i ka te radikalizuar shumicen dhe kudo qe vene probleme krijojne.

te mesoje bota nga suedia se emigracioni masiv eshte vetevrasje dhe shkaterrim

----------


## aimilius

*Hungaria eshte e papare!!!*

----------


## 1912 14/88

https://www.facebook.com/arvfae/vide...jE0ODE3NDA3Nw/



https://lapsi.al/2018/06/23/gjermani...h-ne-shqiperi/

----------


## aimilius

> https://www.facebook.com/arvfae/vide...jE0ODE3NDA3Nw/


Kafsheria vetem dhunen kupton

megjithate ka ende shprese



BE ka filluar rrugen e deshtimit dhe sa me shpejt te ndodhe aq me mire eshte. pasi politikat e tyra jane antievropiane, antikombetare dhe jodemokratike.
Qellimi i tyre eshte dominimi total i te gjitha shteteve por meqenese askush nuk eshte budalla te votoje dicka te tille, importojne "vende dhe popuj te zgjuar" te na percajne ne
dhe per 2 dekada kur te jene behen shumica pasi pjellin nga 10 femije, do jene te zgjedhur me "votat e popullit"

pasojat e BE i kemi kaluar dhe ne, dmth meqe ashtu ka qejf brukseli edhe shqiperia i ben embargo rusise
dhe fshatari i lushnjes nuk mund ta eksportoje domaten duke shkaktuar milione dollare humbje!!!
vetem nga ky rast banal te nisesh e kupton sesa serioze eshte puna

----------


## aimilius



----------

